# My John Deere Tractor



## IrishDigger (Mar 20, 2010)

Here you go,

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MtjTsmn9xg[/ame]


:tractorsm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Catchy... thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Take it on the road!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know why I can't get the video to play


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

ben70b said:


> I don't know why I can't get the video to play


Click on the title in the top right corner...... "Farmer Dan- My John Deere tractor" which will take you to you tube. It's the only way it'll play. For some reason this is the way he set it up.


----------

